# Brevis fry



## Zoe (Feb 26, 2006)

I was cleaning the brevis tank today and I found a few fry at the bottom of the tank, far from the shell. Some were alive and some were dead, I only saw a few. What happened? This is probably her first or second clutch - did she lose track of her babies? Or reject them?


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

I don't know about brevis specifically, but most substrate-spawner fry reach a point where they stop following the parents signals and spread out all over the tank. Thats your cue to take them out. But if the tank is large enough the fry can coexist with the parents for awhile, but once ignored, they are almost never gathered back up. The mother probly has a new clutch.


----------



## Zoe (Feb 26, 2006)

Well, they're tiny. They look like they could be 2 or 3 days old. They weren't really swimming, no fins to speak of. Just a head and a squiggly tail and two big eyes.


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

My guess is they starved........ They require Newly hatched BBS...


----------



## Zoe (Feb 26, 2006)

Even before they come out of the shell? How do I know?


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Let me drag JNS over here he's had much experience with shellies breeding


----------



## Zoe (Feb 26, 2006)

thanks. I seem to be in need of a lot of help!


----------



## J_N_S (Jul 16, 2006)

Brevis need a few pratice runs before they will get a batch to live.Females will kick out fry the first few times when they are young for reasons we can't understand.Sometimes they will also kick fry as they spawn regualary and make room for new eggs or accidently while cleaning their shells as they young and still learning.Brevis fry can also stay in the shell for quite a long time.Once they get through the first practice spawns you will have more brevis than you will know what to do with,lol.Feeding young brevis is easy.I always use some cyclopse eeze or small micron golden pearls.I would just make sure some was placed close to the shells with a turkey baster or such.This is just from my personal experience and others may have thier own opinions on this subject.i hoped this helped some, and i wish you good luck with your brevis.


----------

